# Expanding foam for explosions



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

This thread.....
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=260483

seemed like a good idea to start a thread for people to talk about expanding foam for explosions.

I've seen this pulled off nicely technique before.

While I haven't done a dio with this stuff, any time I've used expanding foam on house projects (like fixing a door frame etc.) I spray the excess onto a board trying to see what effects I can get.

I've had mixed results and I wonder if a particular type of expanding foam works better than others.

Anyone else try this?


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

I used it with Godzilla's go cart, adding 'smoke' to the rear flame and "burnin' rubber" to the tires.

The trick is in painting the stuff. I used Hilti brand foam (only because an open tube of it was available at work, and I only needed a few 'puffs'.

Other foams may be paintable- check the product info- but latex paint just beaded up on my plumes (once they dried, obviously) I used a primer called 'plaster weld' which is actually used to allow plaster to stick to concrete. This stuff sticks to anything and creates a paintable surface. It may have other uses in the hobby realm, but I haven't had the need for it otherwise. The smallest size it comes in is quart cans. Luckily again, this was available at work. The stuff is pink, so I primed it white and added my latex coloring after.

To create just the right plume took a bit of trial and error. I squeezed small amounts onto a dowel and let them dry hanging down. If they keep falling off the dowel, squeeze some onto wax paper. Let it dry. Once dry, turn the plume over and add more stuff to the flat side. While its wet, you can shape it a bit with a plastic straw and let it blend into the dried area. Since two of my plumes needed a flat side, I simply let them dry on the wax paper. I will try to attach photos.


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

I looked at your thread after posting my response. That is a great dio. Here's a wider shot of my go cart


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Anthony Mestas (a MASTER of dioramas) wrote an article on this very subject
in an old issue of "Amazing Figure Modeler". I will go through my collection and try and dig out some info (I remember he used a couple different brands of foam and discussed using wires and holding the pieces at various angles to accomplish various shapes).
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Ok, I found the issue, it was #12 from all the way back in '98. Anthony used two different brands "Touch n' Foam", which I believe is urethane and becomes rigid and "DapTex" which is latex and remains fairly spongy. These both come in a can with an applicator tube; Anthony notes that the DapTex
expands to 75% of full size on contact with the air, so this was the stuff he used for more controlled "bursts". Terry Webb offers ALOT of back issues; I think I picked this up in the last year or so. Not sure if he still has it; it was a "Godzilla" special. Also, AFM did an ALL diorama issue with # 40 which features a scene of Godzilla destroying the White House and the writer revisits alot of Anthony's techniques (and adds LIGHTING to the mix). I KNOW issue 40 is still available for $10 postpaid from the folks at AFM (www.amazingmodeler.com)
Hope this helps 
Tom


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Was that dio in issue 40, this one?
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2008/judge03.JPG

If so, I saw it in person at WF2008, and it was amazing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I used expanding foam to make an alien _tree _once, does that count? 
http://www.inpayne.com/models/warhammer-tau-diorama1.html


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Trevor; that be the one! Dio by Mike Wallace using the Radioactive Fire Monster kit (sculpted by my friend Mark VanTine) and a Glencoe White House. 
Tom


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

That was a spectacular diorama! According to the article, Mike used expanding foam to make a mold and then cast it in clear resin and lit it from this inside. The photos in the article don't do it justice - you have to see it in person to really appreciate all that went into it.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I am thinking of doing a diorama myself and need a smoke plume. I remember the AFM article and that dio was amazing. There was also an article in an old (Gordy Dutt era) Kitbuilders. The author used foam for a fire plume in a Godzilla dio. I sold all my old Kitbuilders and now wish I still had that article!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I used expanding foam on the base and back ground of my B-9 robot.. It is in the photo albums..I was hopeing to get the look of alien planet volcanic rock...Jeff


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

TAY666 said:


> Was that dio in issue 40, this one?
> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2008/judge03.JPG
> 
> If so, I saw it in person at WF2008, and it was amazing.


Yeah, I saw it as well.
It was incredible.
The photos doesn't do it justice.

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> Was that dio in issue 40, this one?
> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2008/judge03.JPG
> 
> If so, I saw it in person at WF2008, and it was amazing.


Damn, that's some incredible work! 

Sean


----------

